

My Hacker, My Source, My Snitch - jboynyc
https://medium.com/backchannel/my-best-hacker-source-was-snitching-for-the-feds-68414d6b552a

======
spdustin
As the parent of an autistic child, I'm rapidly growing weary of the use of
"autistically" to describe socially awkward things. Sure, one might say we
should be concerned with the intention and not the word, but clearly the
author's intention was to be insulting.

Well, it is.

